# Ghost triggers??



## Jeggs

i was thinking of purchasing a 3.5 Ghost trigger kit for my new glock 26 gen 4. i will be carrying this gun so i didnt know if anyone had any input on whether this was a good idea or not. should i just buy the connector and not the whole kit? its only a few dollars more for the 2 springs so thats why i was thinking of buying the kit. Also, if anyone has a better brand trigger in mind please share. Thanks everyone for your input


----------



## SouthernBoy

That kit comes with a lighter striker spring... 4 pounds versus the OEM 6 pound striker spring. I would recommend against using this spring for a carry gun due to the potential of failure to fire. I have tested five different connectors in one of my gen3 G23's and for my purposes, I like the Glock 3.5 connector, part #00135, available from Glockparts.com. I also like the 6 pound trigger spring for that same online service. I have these two mods in three of my gen3 Glocks and together, they return a measured 5 pound trigger pull weight. I would also recommend the smooth faced trigger over the serrated target trigger... easier on the index finger.


----------



## scooter

If you make ANY mods to a carry weapon AND you ever have to use it the prosecutor will use that against you if he possibly can.
Take care, when it comes down to it YOU might be worse off than the perp.


----------



## HK Dan

You're probably okay replacing the connector on a carry gun, just don't go painting flames and "Ethnic people must die" on the slide. I agree, avoid replacing the striker spring. Having done it on my competition guns, I can tell you that it will lead to light strikes (in short order) and it's just not worth it. That is about half of the trigger pull reduction to 2 pounds, and the regular ghost connector does a fine job onit's own.

Now, Ghost will give you a mushy break,as opposed to the crisp break that you are used to. I like it, but you may not. The reset is like factory, unless you go with the Rocket (which requires fitting), and then you can take the reset down to cirtually nothing. here again, the shorter you make it the more reliability issues you'll have. Istop at about 1.16thon the reset, and that has proven reliable on 25 guns so far (I install them for people).

I use the Rocket on all of my carry guns due to the shortened reset, and I do not feel, nor does my lawyer, that I am at any higher risk of prosecution if used in a true self defense situation.

Dan


----------



## jakeleinen1

I like the standard glock triggers i think changing them to a lighter one is alittle presumptuous. You really gonna need to let off rounds that quickly plus i wouldnt want to mess with the glock trigger doesnt that hurt the warranty or somehting?


----------



## recoilguy

I have installed the Ghost Rocket triger bar on one of my guns and I was very impressed with it. I did not get the springs. I am not sure how it will work for you but I noticed it and love the shorter reset, it is not about letting off roundsquickly to me it is about control and maintaining the target, and getting that second shot just a titch faster if I need too. I don't know if it voids the warranty, if that matter you may want to be sure.

RCG

RCG


----------



## SouthernBoy

scooter said:


> If you make ANY mods to a carry weapon AND you ever have to use it the prosecutor will use that against you if he possibly can.
> Take care, when it comes down to it YOU might be worse off than the perp.


This is something we don't have to worry about in Virginia.


----------



## scooter

SouthernBoy said:


> This is something we don't have to worry about in Virginia.


Changing to night sights or aftermarket grips is one thing but changing internal parts that MIGHT cause the firearm to diesel(my term for goin full auto:mrgreen is another monkey altogether. I dont know virginias laws so mebbe youre 100% right but I still wouldnt recommend it.


----------



## SouthernBoy

scooter said:


> Changing to night sights or aftermarket grips is one thing but changing internal parts that MIGHT cause the firearm to diesel(my term for goin full auto:mrgreen is another monkey altogether. I dont know virginias laws so mebbe youre 100% right but I still wouldnt recommend it.


I certainly agree that if one is of a mind to make internal changes, they would be best served to test that gun extensively to make sure it is reliable and functions properly. The 3.5 connector I installed in five of my Glocks is a Glock factory part (#00135). I saw a few things I didn't care for with other connectors and just felt it was a better choice to use a factory produced part.

As for Virginia, I posed this very question to an attorney who specializes in defending those who have used a firearm in their defence (in the off chance charges are brought). His response was, "The 800 pound gorilla in the room is not going to be trigger modifications you may have made, but whether or not it was a good shoot". We enjoy an affirmative defense in Virginia which can pretty much negate a prosecutor's wish to convict someone solely because he has a personal vendetta against those who would use deadly force in their defense. I carry this attorney's card in my wallet.


----------



## HK Dan

Agreed. The wuestion isn't whether or not you'vemodified the gun, it's whether or not youconducted a good self defense shooting or not. Stick to AOJ and IDOL and you'll have very few worries, new connector or not.

Now, I have used the GLOCK 3.5 connector and was disappointed with it. You don't really notice a difference. You do with Ghost. Now if you can deal with the mushy break on it, it's a good unit.


----------



## mikecu

scooter said:


> If you make ANY mods to a carry weapon AND you ever have to use it the prosecutor will use that against you if he possibly can.
> Take care, when it comes down to it YOU might be worse off than the perp.


I can't find anything in a court case about this, do you have any case history to support this statement? 
How could a mod affect anything in a legal case? It's either a good shoot or it isn't.

I have the Ghost 3.5 connector in my Glocks.


----------



## SouthernBoy

HK Dan said:


> Agreed. The wuestion isn't whether or not you'vemodified the gun, it's whether or not youconducted a good self defense shooting or not. Stick to AOJ and IDOL and you'll have very few worries, new connector or not.
> 
> Now, I have used the GLOCK 3.5 connector and was disappointed with it. You don't really notice a difference. You do with Ghost. Now if you can deal with the mushy break on it, it's a good unit.


I have tested a 5# Glock connector, which was what one of my gen3 G23's was shipped with, a Scherer 3.5 connector, an LWD 3.5 connector, the basic Ghost 3.5 connector, and the 3.5 Glock connector. The best ones were the Scherer and the Glock 3.5 connectors. I went with the Glock connector because... well, it's Glock. The feel of the Glock and Scherer were nearly identical. And the Glock 3.5 has a fine letoff with no mushiness, and with the 6# Glockparts.com trigger spring, returns a measured 5 pound trigger.


----------



## scooter

mikecu said:


> I can't find anything in a court case about this, do you have any case history to support this statement?
> How could a mod affect anything in a legal case? It's either a good shoot or it isn't.


Only the questions asked me by the prosecutor while I was a LEO , and that sneaky little thing called the miranda, you know "anything you say(or do) can and will be used against you". 
I will repeat myself IT is NOT worth the RISK I didnt say it was absolutely going to happen


----------



## Jess

Speaking from experience, if you discharge your duty weapon for any purpose other than range time, and incur a "use of force", your weapon will be seized as evidence and a "functions check" will be conducted to include weighing the trigger pull.

Can your personal carry gun be seized as evidence pending the outcome of a trial if you have to use it? Yes.

Can the courts and/or attorneys request the weapon be inspected for damage, malfunction and/or modification, any of which could be used as evidence of misconduct with a weapon? What do you think? Only in the most extreme case would I be concerned "criminally" as long as the shoot is legit. By legit I mean in the spirit of the use of force, was it reasonable and immediately necessary?

However, in the almost sure to follow civil case, can you think of an attorney that wouldn't at least try to use that to take everything you have and anything you may ever have after? Regardless of the reasons? I'm all about being judged by 12 prior to being carried by 6, but the lean of our society is one of social entitlement and almost everybody wants the free lunch. Don't be the free lunch.

Modifying anything that you will expose the rest of society to in your daily routine DOES have the potential to come back and bite you in the arse.

Example: I take the inline six out of my old Cheby and drop a stroked 383 with a tunnel ram dual quads, turbo 400 and shift kit, NOS bottle and Hoosier slick 50's on the rear. What have I done to this car from it's original, factory design which was intended as grandma's grocery getter?

Well, I've made a super [email protected] go-getter that's a hell of a lot of fun. And "should" be run primarily at the track, where's it's NEW intended purpose is to haul the mail in short, furious bursts of speed and adrenaline.

Well, one day after an afternoon at the track you're driving this little gem home. Not doing anything wrong. You're street legal. Not speeding or driving recklessly in any way when WHAM! Out of nowhere at the intersection some idiot makes a right on a red and you eat the south side of a north bound pick up truck.

Are you criminally liable? No. Well, most likely not, but stranger things have happened.

Will the attorney for the idiot pull you and your insurance company for all they can because you were driving a highly modified automobile that you "may" have only had partial control of and "may" have been exceding the speed limit because that's what it's made for? Regardless of the outcome of the criminal traffic investigation because setting precedence with "your" modifications hasn't been done before? Because the investigating agency doesn't have a professional trained in the effects of your uber-modified power train and specialized tires effect on stopping distances and maneuverability issues?

Exactly. Do as you may, but Scooter's reasoning is sound, good advice. If you don't think cases have been awarded to BS complainants before based on BS reasons of modifying something from it's original, intended design, then you have not been paying attention to the peoples court....


----------



## Jess

scooter said:


> "anything you say(or do) can and will be used against you".


boobs.


----------



## AK_Maine_Iac

I must be the only person who likes a heavy trigger pull on all of my handguns. Be it pistol or revolver.


----------



## Emmanuel

I like it, but you may not. The reset is like factory, unless you go with the Rocket (which requires fitting), and then you can take the reset down to cirtually nothing. here again, the shorter you make it the more reliability issues you'll have.


----------



## wjh2657

AK_Maine_Iac said:


> I must be the only person who likes a heavy trigger pull on all of my handguns. Be it pistol or revolver.


No, you are not. I normally carry a revolver, with factory trigger pulls (no slick up jobs) but I on occasion do carry a Glock 23. Glock has New York#1 trigger (9# on gauge). I don't feel comfortable with a "Target Trigger" in a carry situation. I practice enough that the stronger trigger does not impede my accuracy at self defense ranges. Major complaint around here against Glocks seems to be NDs, then the same people brag about making the trigger pull lighter. No brainer guys, you are the source of the problem, not the Glock!


----------



## df2dot

so a ghost trigger connector will essentially only make the trigger break more crisp and will slightly lessen the pull by .5 lbs or so, i think i will get one myself. regarding the law when are we going to make the law work for regular people and LEOs , so you shot a perp with a crisp trigger if you are in the right, civil case or not, JUSTICE would throw the case out. And the plaintiffs physically onto the sidewalk. what BS we tolerate

ghost ROCKET sounds like a range/ target only - someone closer to a PRO level implement.

changing to a super light trigger is strongly NOT recommended for carry and i think if you have modified it and are carrying it and it Inadvertently goes off and God forbid ..., you will pay for being careless with what you carry. 

the right thing would be if you have modified it to shoot more accurately you should not be faulted for that . meaning anything any mod . again same token you are 100% responsible for your weapon and its damage it can cause .


----------



## SouthernBoy

df2dot said:


> so a ghost trigger connector will essentially only make the trigger break more crisp and will slightly lessen the pull by .5 lbs or so, i think i will get one myself. regarding the law when are we going to make the law work for regular people and LEOs , so you shot a perp with a crisp trigger if you are in the right, civil case or not, JUSTICE would throw the case out. And the plaintiffs physically onto the sidewalk. what BS we tolerate
> 
> ghost ROCKET sounds like a range/ target only - someone closer to a PRO level implement.
> 
> changing to a super light trigger is strongly NOT recommended for carry and i think if you have modified it and are carrying it and it Inadvertently goes off and God forbid ..., you will pay for being careless with what you carry.
> 
> the right thing would be if you have modified it to shoot more accurately you should not be faulted for that . meaning anything any mod . again same token you are 100% responsible for your weapon and its damage it can cause .


In questions regarding modifications to carry guns, the first thing I would recommend someone to do is seek out an attorney in your state who is knowledgeable of and has experience with cases involving the use of deadly force and request his council. This is what I did and am happy I did so. States and counties will vary in their approach to deadly force issues so you are best served to do your homework in these matters. I have also spoken with a county commonwealth's attorney and a man running for sheriff in his county about civil suits after an acquittal. They both said this is rare in Virginia and neither one could recall such a case coming up.

Again, do your research and ask questions. Attend seminars on the use of deadly force and carry laws (I've been to four of them), follow happenings in your state, and stay abreast of related topics. The web is full of "experts" and wannabes who are more than willing to supply you with all manner of data and "facts" about most anything involving guns and defensive shootings. Learn to separate the BS from the facts and once again, do your own homework. When in doubt or when you read something that while might seem to make sense, ask for cites and proof. This stuff is serious business so don't short yourself.

If I ever have to use my firearm in my defense and am charged, my attorney is going to put my on the stand and ask pretty direct questions.

HE: "On the night of March 16th of this year did you shoot Mr. Jones?"
ME: "Yes sir, I did."
HE: "And why did you should Mr. Jones?"
ME: "I was in immediate [imminent] fear of serious harm to myself."
HE: "So you did this deliberately?"
ME: "Yes sir."
HE: "Given the same set of circumstances, would you do the same thing again?"
ME: "Absolutely."

You have just admitted that you committed a homicide and further more, that you would do so again if faced with the same set of circumstances. In effect, your attorney has pretty much destroyed the prosecution's case. They are not going to be able to show that perhaps you fired by accident or that your gun went off unexpectedly because it had an altered trigger. You just said you did this willfully and would do so again. How can a prosecutor show you might have made a mistake. He may try to prove you had malice or that you were in blinding fear, but he is not going to be able to show your actions were negligent or reckless.

Same thing for a civil suit. It's going to be very difficult for a plaintiff's attorney to convince a court that you are guilty of wrongful death when you were found to have acted with reason prudence, and responsibility.

But as I said, do consult with an attorney who knows these areas well.


----------



## recoilguy

The reason as I understand it is some attorneys will ask if you have altered your weapon. Then they will claim (not ask) the reason must be to make it easier to kill. 


Did you not think it would kill good enough the way it was out of the box and the way 99% of the people who own one keep it and use it?

No It was fine out of the box I just wanted it to operate easier

Did you feel that you needed to make it easier for you to operate it it?

Yes sir

When you operated it this time did it result in death?

Yeah ..but.....

Easier to operate , operation result was death, it made it easier to kill. No more questions. 

They will try to portray you as someone who was just waiting for the opportunity to try out the new mod and see if you can actully kill better with the new and modified trigger. It would not skate if I were on the jury. But most of the time juries are not guys like me. Thats how it was explained to me.

RCG


----------



## HenryinFlorida

Jeggs said:


> i was thinking of purchasing a 3.5 Ghost trigger kit for my new glock 26 gen 4. i will be carrying this gun so i didnt know if anyone had any input on whether this was a good idea or not. should i just buy the connector and not the whole kit? its only a few dollars more for the 2 springs so thats why i was thinking of buying the kit. Also, if anyone has a better brand trigger in mind please share. Thanks everyone for your input


For concealed carry I made the decision to get the Ghost Ranger 4.5lb connector with the 6lb trigger spring. It feels nice but not to light. Give it a thought...


----------



## Nanuk

I will modify my gun so that I can shoot it more accurately. That includes, grips (tape or stippling), sights, trigger work. I then shoot hundreds or rounds through said firearms. I am trained and experienced, therefore, I am not afraid my gun will fire without my pulling the trigger. I am not afraid of what some attorney may dream up to say about me or my gun.


----------



## mr.matt

Hi, first post. i have a M27 with a wolf 3.5 connector and a set of hardened springs from king glock.com 
its a 6lb. trigger, 6lb. striker and a reduced plunger spring all made by wolff. that and i spent 30 min. doing the famous 25cent trigger job famous on youtube
and i have to say their is no more gritty feeling it breaks so much nicer, i think both parts together were less then $28. best money spent on it yet. 

its the personal defense spring kit if your looking for it on there. also as someone previously stated i have a gen.3 trigger pad as well, that serrated one is ridiculous..


----------

